# huh? so this is as painful as it gets? my BN sternum piercing *pic*



## ishtarchick (Apr 2, 2006)

**poof**

nothing to see here


----------



## user2 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow that does look great!

I'm such a prissy when it comes to piercings or anything on my body! I don't even have ear holes!


----------



## bebs (Apr 2, 2006)

omg that looks like really cool,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tell us how long it takes to heal... and also how long well they stay in. I had a corset percing and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my skin sucked and rejected it after a while


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 2, 2006)

yea!...I'm so glad that you had such a great experience!...and you remembered everything I told you!
It looks great!...perfectly centered and high enough up that the weight of your breasts and any movement aren't going to pull on it and irritate it!...I am glad that you went with that length of jewelry...1" wouldn't have been bad on you but the 11/16" one will heal faster and put less pressure on the area...I'm glad that you were able to get titanium and 90 degree bent jewelry...you'll probably want to downsize it to something snugger in a couple months because you will no longer need that much room on your posts for swelling so they'll just start catching on everything...it looks great and I am so happy for you!...for your aftercare, pour your sea salt and water into a pill cup or shotglass and suction cup it over your piercing and soak it for a couple minutes each day, this way you can clean your piercing without actually touching it and it will totally help prevent irritation...any issues that come up, feel free to keep messaging me with questions...great job doll!...you did awesome!


----------



## pucci (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow that looks hot, like no redness or anything!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

that looks so good on you! i wish i could pull off a sternum. sheesh. i really like that on you hahaha sooo cute!


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 3, 2006)

it looks great! like pucci said, no redness!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 3, 2006)

wow! that looks really cool. I would be WAY to scared to do something like that.


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

LOL I even have a problem to see people playing around with their piercings!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 3, 2006)

That looks hot! After seeing your pics I was sitting here playing around with the idea and then i realized, i have like *no* extra skin there. I mean, can't even grab a pinchful. So I doubt it would work on me. But piercings are just too much fun!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

wow, it look sooo smooth =)


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 5, 2006)

allrighty, reprt for day 3.
this morning i woke up facedown, and it took me 2 minutes to realize i was sleeping like this. i feared i'd look down and my piercing would have teared out, but it was perfectly fine; thre are  lots of "crusties" around, that clear yellow liquid that comes out of wound and then dries. this is uncomfortable because the liquid drys around the bar and adhered to my skin, and then i stretch my arm or rise my hand or something and i feel.. kind of funny, like when you pick on  a scab, but it hurts a little because the skin where the crusties are adhered is sore.
it has become sore and a little red, and it sits funny on my chest, the top ball has almost completely sunk to touch my skin, but the bottom ball is kind of pulling out. also the bottom "hole" is more sore and swollen than the top one.
so overall not really hurting, just minorly uncomfortable.
pics:
sorry, these were taken with anothr cam, i'll borrow my bf's this weekend.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 5, 2006)

It looks so hot! I wish I had the balls to get something done like that! I'm such a wim when it comes to piercings now (after the nightmare I had with my tragus). Anyway, I'm sure the swelling is normal, it usually takes a couple days to settle in, then the real healing begins! Just stick it out, I'm sure soon it will go down again and look hot in no time! Listen to Beautenoir! She knows what she's talking about better then I do!!


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 6, 2006)

that's so cute on you!! im dyyyinnng to get something else done. i have my nipples and ears, but i took my 6g ears out cause they were bugging me, and now i want them back. and i had my lip but it didnt want to heal and i want it back too :O


----------



## VaJenna (Apr 6, 2006)

are you using a standard surface bar, or a curved one, i'm pretty sure its standard, but i can't really tell.. be really careful about sleeping, and actually, if i were you, i would switch to discs instead of beads on the barbell, they don't get caught as easily as everything else does. 

i ahd my surface navel done, and i think it would have healed much better if i had discs. the balls look like theyre too big for the size of the barbell, i probably would have gone with a longer one, because of swelling and everything else, i know mine was 1" and it was the best size imo. 

hope it heals well, surface piercings are a bitch, baby the SHIT out of it.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 6, 2006)

hey hon...hope everything is getting better with your piercing...it seems fairly irritated and unfortunately with surface piercings any irritation can cause them to reject whether you've had them for a week or a year so keep an eye on it...I'm not super stoked that in the second pic i can kind of see the bar under your skin...I'm not sure if it's because it's close to the surface of the skin or if it's just swelling more directly above the post but I wouldn't be able to tell you that for sure from a picture...to help bring down some of the swelling try taking a camomile tea bag and dipping it in hot water for a second, then put it into the freezer until its firm but pliable and use that as an ice pack, the cold will help it and camomile is also a natural anti-inflammatory so it will bring down the swelling and help with redness...I know you aren't near where you got it pierced but if you could find a shop near you that has flat disks to put in it during healing instead of the beads it will catch less and with swelling your body won't want to "swallow" the jewelry as much...the amount of post that was left on your jewelry was sufficient enough to allow room for natural swelling, but since you slept on it you are experiencing more swelling than you would have(that also depends on your body though)...just keep an eye on it and if possible send me pic updates via e-mail...also if you are near that shop in the near future, check in with them.HTH!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 22, 2006)

*update, 3 weeks now.*

and it's healing beautifully!!! it doesn't hurt, not swollen, not irritated (that i can notice), the skin around the openings is still a weird color, but i know that's my scarring, my navel looked the same for like 6 months before it went back to my skin's normal color.

so here are quite some pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















some close ups
* i have no idea why, but when taken from the side, the piercing looks like it's about to burst out my skin, but it's NOT,  I think it's just the way the  flash makes a shadow behind where the piercing is*










see, in this NSFW & PG13 pic you can see it's not actually that much swollen, i just don't know why it looks like that in the previous pics






and here's an EXTRA HUGE pic, it's actually very clear but yeah it's just humungous.

http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/4461/huge7iu.jpg


----------



## user4 (Apr 24, 2006)

omg, how much did that hurt???? it looks good though... it does look kinda swollen from the side view... it looks a bit painful... haha


----------



## User6422 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys.
so i just got pierced.. and its swollen.i would like to know how long it takes the swelling to go down..and i also want to know if i can change the bar if it heals.

thank u


----------



## User6422 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys.
so i just got pierced.. and its swollen.i would like to know how long it takes the swelling to go down..and i also want to know if i can change the bar if it heals.

thank u


----------

